# Share your decorated areas!



## psiJordan (May 2, 2020)

I have some big spots of empty space on my island, and I need some inspiration for decoration! Share some of your little areas and how you decorated them

I made a little concert stage here with a few seats, but I haven’t had much luck with villagers singing here yet


----------



## Raz (May 2, 2020)

psiJordan said:


> I have some big spots of empty space on my island, and I need some inspiration for decoration! Share some of your little areas and how you decorated them
> 
> I made a little concert stage here with a few seats, but I haven’t had much luck with villagers singing here yet View attachment 251609


My island doesn't have this kind of decoration, as it's all very subtle.

But I really would like to get the codes for these patterns, as they kinda fit with the ones I've been using, which means, they fit the theme of my island.

I've posted one picture and two short videos of areas that are "90% complete" on my island journal, give me a minute and I'll copy the links and add the pic to this post.

Edit: here they are. Two short videos (posted on my Twitter) and this pic of Marina wearing a hat I have her. I almost caught her sitting in that bench, as she decided to stand up as soon as I decided to take the photo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255966882647011329

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255967127267229696





This area can be seen in both videos.


----------



## AshdewCrossing (May 2, 2020)

I also prefer "low key" style of decorating, but here are a few shots from around town


----------



## Raz (May 2, 2020)

@AshdewCrossing I like it a lot. Kinda reminds me of Harvest Moon on the PS1.

Edit: edited my precious post as it wasn't showing the videos lol


----------



## yuujinchou (May 2, 2020)

i was working on a campgrounds the last few days! i liked how it turned out, though i may still add one or two little things. (i also love that stone/branches don't count as clutter, so i've been using them to decorate.)


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

AshdewCrossing said:


> I also prefer "low key" style of decorating, but here are a few shots from around town
> View attachment 251621View attachment 251622
> View attachment 251626
> View attachment 251627



your island looks so pretty i’m yelling


----------



## psiJordan (May 2, 2020)

Raz said:


> My island doesn't have this kind of decoration, as it's all very subtle.
> 
> But I really would like to get the codes for these patterns, as they kinda fit with the ones I've been using, which means, they fit the theme of my island.


The stones designs are from here:


But I’m not sure where I found the wood platform design :/


----------



## cainhurst (May 2, 2020)

Ahhhh I love threads like this. I have so much open space on my island that I have no idea what to do with, and it's nice to see what everyone else is doing. Y'all have some really great ideas.


----------



## yuujinchou (May 2, 2020)

Raz said:


> But I really would like to get the codes for these patterns, as they kinda fit with the ones I've been using, which means, they fit the theme of my island.





psiJordan said:


> But I’m not sure where I found the wood platform design :/


here are the platform designs! i saw them floating around on twitter a lot.

also @AshdewCrossing i love the cute farming areas for your town!


----------



## yuujinchou (May 2, 2020)

took some photos of my boardwalk area! it's still a little incomplete, but i like it. (i need to add some items to the sitting area.)



Spoiler


----------



## PPUAlchemist (May 2, 2020)

Here’s some different angles from around mine and Pekoe’s homes, my playground, and my WIP beach festival ground near Genji’s:


----------



## MelodyRivers (May 2, 2020)

My front yard. The flowers are sparse to leave room for possible hybrids.


In front of the plaza. It looks a bit messy right now cuz I haven’t decided if the flowers are staying here with dirt or moving somewhere else


My fountain garden. I left space for possible hybrids


----------



## blak3 (May 2, 2020)

bump for you if you still need input!
i recently reworked my blackmarket area haha! the rest of my island is mostly forest themed though! <3


----------



## kyrynbunni (May 2, 2020)

I'm still working on many areas of my town, but I've got two areas that I'm rather happy with! I'll probably make changes still but I'll show some screenshots if they'll help me.

The first section is the playground/beach area. It's really relaxing and honestly my favorite area of town right now. The first photo is the playground followed up a screenshot of it leading to the small beach area.


The next area that I'm really fond of is the entrance from the airport. I've done a lot of work on it since the last time I showed anyone~


----------



## yuujinchou (May 2, 2020)

@blak3 oh wow that market area is STUNNING. it's so cool seeing people play around with the cliffs like that!!


----------



## Sander (May 2, 2020)

blak3 said:


> bump for you if you still need input!
> i recently reworked my blackmarket area haha! the rest of my island is mostly forest themed though! <3
> 
> 
> View attachment 251876



Simple, yet so effective. This screenshot captures a lot of character imo, well done!


----------



## blak3 (May 2, 2020)

yuujinchou said:


> @blak3 oh wow that market area is STUNNING. it's so cool seeing people play around with the cliffs like that!!





Sander said:


> Simple, yet so effective. This screenshot captures a lot of character imo, well done!



thank you so much!! took me ages to finish + way too many stacks of wood for those stalls too haha so im super glad you think so!! <3

also wanted to add that i used this design for the market if someone needs it!


----------



## Antonio (May 2, 2020)

I finished my third story house!!!!



Spoiler: Here are some screenshots


----------



## psiJordan (May 2, 2020)

Thank you everyone! I love seeing all the unique styles people have and they all look great! I think I may build some kind of resting area, since there’s a lot of movement I don’t really have that yet in my town


----------



## Lovi (May 2, 2020)

Here's a stage I made for instruments for the islanders to enjoy, I did use the reference of someone else's deck design to do this :'D





Behind the Town Hall is the small lone 'island' that this island set-up started out with where I've been keeping my 'special' flowers, I hope to get more pink ones and fill it with them at some point since they're my favorites.





My 'park' was something I went in on wanting to not teraform (aside from adding tiny ponds and paths) the area at all, I wanted to challenge myself to use the space to make a park that I would personally be in awe of if I were there in real life and, this is what I ended up with. I'm still tweaking it day by day but overall I'm very proud of it... anywhere you stand in the park you can hear Stale Cupcakes playing through various music players which, is a little added touch these pictures won't show but, is there ;D





























Up a slope from here is a kid's area that's still a work in progress
(there is a soccer field just outside of it that I'm trying to add a basketball court nearby to too)









Outside of the fences is my overgrown flower field that has a heart pond (I did teraform-alter my default pond into) where I was originally placing all of my extra 'average' flowers (until I filled it by accident whoops)













Other than this I'm working on a small outdoor pizzaria near the beach where most people've placed their lighthouse, I just have a few things I ordered that need to come in for it first before I could show it off too ;; v;; /
(also need to work on villager's housing areas and my own housing area that looks a liiiittle bare compared to all of this w h e e z e)​


----------



## squidney (May 2, 2020)

Lovi said:


> Here's a stage I made for instruments for the islanders to enjoy, I did use the reference of someone else's deck design to do this :'D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you guys post screenshots here :O


----------



## Sicariana (May 2, 2020)

squidney said:


> how do you guys post screenshots here :O


I use the built-in Twitter share function. I tried using Facebook, but the images got all compressed.


----------



## NewHope (May 2, 2020)

Mine are mostly around my houses. The playground area needs more work. But it is what it is for now. 












	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



squidney said:


> how do you guys post screenshots here :O


I cheat and take phone pictures


----------



## hibiskuuss (May 2, 2020)

Spoiler: Photos!


























[
/SPOILER]


----------



## moonchu (May 2, 2020)

some lil areas i'm working on. i want more trees but 5 star ;/////


----------



## 0ni (May 2, 2020)

I feel like much of my island is finally starting to come together after grappling and procrastinating on it for so long - still some rough spots but this is what I have to far and i'm content for now:



Spoiler: KILIKA


----------



## squidney (May 2, 2020)

Eiji said:


> I feel like much of my island is finally starting to come together after grappling and procrastinating on it for so long - still some rough spots but this is what I have to far and i'm content for now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my god ur island is awesome


----------



## 0ni (May 2, 2020)

squidney said:


> oh my god ur island is awesome


ah tysm   i spent a lot of time decorating some areas (and now have the fps drop in the backstreet alley market to prove it) so I appreciate you saying that


----------



## squidney (May 2, 2020)

so I love people's 'tastefully cluttered' look, but I just cant function in the game like that. So I have everything pretty neat, except I go decorating ham for my nieghborhood 'rec centers'. I have 2 neigbhorhoods in my town, one is the hill more so brown area that has the pool rec center. And the other is my lake neighborhood that has the laying out area and the local laundry mat! Its not completely done but I love it <3 also sorry for a rainy day ;-;




















	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



Eiji said:


> ah tysm   i spent a lot of time decorating some areas (and now have the fps drop in the backstreet alley market to prove it) so I appreciate you saying that


I love people's island that are nothing like mine! its like a distant land thats a vacation spot because its so unique compared to my personal island! Love it 

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



Raz said:


> My island doesn't have this kind of decoration, as it's all very subtle.
> 
> But I really would like to get the codes for these patterns, as they kinda fit with the ones I've been using, which means, they fit the theme of my island.
> 
> ...


your town reminds me of the nintendo commercials for acnh! So clean and functional~


----------



## yuujinchou (May 2, 2020)

@moonchu i love the starry-themed patterns you used! and i love people using star pieces to decorate. it's so cool.

@Eiji i adore your cafe area and the entryway to your museum! the fossil outside makes it look amazing.

@squidney aww! you have such cute little outdoor areas, like the little laundromat. i like the outdoor area with the fireplace surrounded by stalls, too! it looks so cozy, especially with the rainy weather.


----------



## squidney (May 2, 2020)

yuujinchou said:


> @moonchu i love the starry-themed patterns you used! and i love people using star pieces to decorate. it's so cool.
> 
> @Eiji i adore your cafe area and the entryway to your museum! the fossil outside makes it look amazing.
> 
> @squidney aww! you have such cute little outdoor areas, like the little laundromat. i like the outdoor area with the fireplace surrounded by stalls, too! it looks so cozy, especially with the rainy weather.


aww ty  I tried to make it cozy and welcoming <3


----------



## 0ni (May 2, 2020)

squidney said:


> so I love people's 'tastefully cluttered' look, but I just cant function in the game like that. So I have everything pretty neat, except I go decorating ham for my nieghborhood 'rec centers'. I have 2 neigbhorhoods in my town, one is the hill more so brown area that has the pool rec center. And the other is my lake neighborhood that has the laying out area and the local laundry mat! Its not completely done but I love it <3 also sorry for a rainy day ;-;
> View attachment 252020View attachment 252021View attachment 252022View attachment 252023View attachment 252024View attachment 252025View attachment 252026View attachment 252027View attachment 252028
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020
> ...


!!!
I love your picnic areas
and the little laundry spot is such a cute idea

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



hibiskuuss said:


> Spoiler: Photos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your island looks so soft and light, i love the pastel colours you have going on throughout


----------



## Sicariana (May 2, 2020)

This is literally the only thing I'm proud of on my island rn. I still need to get the stone lion-dog and tall lantern DIYs to spruce it up. Maybe a pagoda if I ever get one.


----------



## squidney (May 2, 2020)

Eiji said:


> !!!
> I love your picnic areas
> and the little laundry spot is such a cute idea
> 
> ...


awww ty <3


----------



## 0ni (May 2, 2020)

Sicariana said:


> This is literally the only thing I'm proud of on my island rn. I still need to get the stone lion-dog and tall lantern DIYs to spruce it up. Maybe a pagoda if I ever get one.


I am so impressed rn, did it take you long to get the rocks into position?


----------



## Imbri (May 2, 2020)

A secret reading spot on the rocks at the back of the island.




A place to sit and have tea just below my house.




Museum entrance.


----------



## biksoka (May 2, 2020)

Couple WIP stuff around town











And my favorite behind my campsite


Spoiler


----------



## amylsp (May 2, 2020)

My Beach Amphitheater. Villagers will occasionally come and play instruments.


----------



## Sicariana (May 2, 2020)

Eiji said:


> I am so impressed rn, did it take you long to get the rocks into position?


Thanks! It took about ten years to cover my entire island, and even then, I kept getting rocks popping up in the wrong area. I eventually ended up TTing b/c having trash all over my island for nearly a week was so frustrating.


----------



## deerteeth (May 3, 2020)

I know there are a lot of posts here already but I want to share some of my favourite areas so far too! I am going at a snail's pace and it's not as fancy as everyone else's but I really like what I've done with these areas!


----------



## yuujinchou (May 3, 2020)

@deerteeth awww, cute cafe area! i love when people make little paths between the cliffs like that, too.


----------



## squidney (May 3, 2020)

deerteeth said:


> I know there are a lot of posts here already but I want to share some of my favourite areas so far too! I am going at a snail's pace and it's not as fancy as everyone else's but I really like what I've done with these areas!
> 
> View attachment 252147
> View attachment 252148
> View attachment 252149


so adorbs!!!


----------



## Sicariana (May 3, 2020)

Just updated my shop area!


----------



## psiJordan (May 4, 2020)

A little update: today I built a little smoothie bar on my beach! The coconut juice is such a great item B)


----------



## yuujinchou (May 4, 2020)

ooh i love the menu next to it! it looks super cute. the stand also looks great on the beach!


----------



## Sicariana (May 15, 2020)

I wanted to show off my rainbow island and turtle enclosure


----------



## psiJordan (May 15, 2020)

Sicariana said:


> I wanted to show off my rainbow island and turtle enclosure


The turtle is so cute!! I might steal that idea


----------



## Hesper (May 15, 2020)

Witches do their work in the heart of the northern forest...




My cherry-blossom viewing waterfall grotto isn't as pretty outside of that season, but it's still gorgeous and so relaxing.








And finally, the teatime courtyard.





Currently, I'm working on a mountaintop stargazing platform by the museum (GIVE CELESTE HER OBSERVATORY BACK, 2K20!!) and thinking about adopting that sundial posted elsewhere for my town center.


----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

my island is mostly decorated with hybrids everywhere! i'm also really happy with the stargazing area i made


----------

